# 2009 Divisional Series



## xotoxi

What say you?


----------



## Mr. H.

With any degree of certainty I can only attest to the prowess of the STL's. Pujjie is da bomb. 
They'll be there.
They'll be there.
They will be there.


----------



## xotoxi

Mr. H. said:


> With any degree of certainty I can only attest to the prowess of the STL's. Pujjie is da bomb.
> They'll be there.
> They'll be there.
> They will be there.


 
You like Albert's poo-hole?


----------



## Modbert

So far my voting has been in line with everyone except the Yankees series. I think between the Twins having a moment like Colorado in 2007 and the Yankees struggling towards the end of the season, we will have a first round upset.

C.C will lose, AJ will lose, and if Joba plays he will lose. However, Andy will probably win giving the Twins a victory.

Otherwise:

Boston over the Angels

Cardinals over the struggling Dodgers.

Philly over Colorado.


----------



## xotoxi

I chose the obviously best teams in each series...but I certainly would love to see the Twins defeat the Yankees.

The two things I love in October are trick-or-treating and watching the Yankees lose in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. H.

xotoxi said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> With any degree of certainty I can only attest to the prowess of the STL's. Pujjie is da bomb.
> They'll be there.
> They'll be there.
> They will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like Albert's poo-hole?
Click to expand...


I repped him. Once or twice.


----------



## dilloduck

ok  who copied me?


----------



## xotoxi

ARTICLE!!!

What are you THINKING???


ANA over BOS???


----------



## Andrew2382

lol @ the Twins beating the Yanks...you know nothing

Yanks are 7-0 against the twins

Hitting 300 against them and has an era just over 3.

Twins have an era over 5 and are hitting 224 and have no Mornueau.

They are on no rest and are flying the redeye as we speak.

They are going to get stomped on...probably swept.

Joba isn't starting.

CC/Burnett/and Petitte


Sox are going to have a much tougher series then the Yankees are


----------



## Andrew2382

wow, me and article on the same page.

Good job dude


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> *lol @ the Twins beating the Yanks...you know nothing*
> 
> Yanks are 7-0 against the twins
> 
> Hitting 300 against them and has an era just over 3.
> 
> Twins have an era over 5 and are hitting 224 and have no Mornueau.
> 
> They are on no rest and are flying the redeye as we speak.
> 
> *They are going to get stomped on...probably swept.*
> 
> Joba isn't starting.
> 
> CC/Burnett/and Petitte
> 
> 
> Sox are going to have a much tougher series then the Yankees are



Pride cometh before the fall Andrew. Just remember that.


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???



I got a feeling.


----------



## Andrew2382

has nothing to do with pride...obviosuly anyone who knows the game of baseball knows that anything can happen in a short series....even the Yanks losing to the twins.

It's just very unlikely.


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> Yanks are 7-0 against the twins


 
The Yanks were 6-0 against Cleveland in 2007.

How'd that work out?


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
Click to expand...


I'm with ya dude...nothing to do with me going against the sox...

Angels have played the sox tough this year...I think they have a winning record over them in the reg season...5-4 I think i heard on Baseball tonight.

Red Sox offense needs to show up...and need to watch Angels stealing bases on them.

I'm looking forward to watching the Angels and Sox go at it...shoul dbe a fun series to watch


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> has nothing to do with pride...*obviosuly anyone who knows the game of baseball knows that anything can happen in a short series.*...even the Yanks losing to the twins.
> 
> *It's just very unlikely*.



I bet you had a massive breakdown in 2004 huh?


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
Click to expand...

 
Is it one of those I'll-pick-against-them-because-then-if-they-lose-I-can-at-least-feel-pleased-that-my-pick-was-correct-but-if-they-win-my-elation-will-temper-the-disappointment-of-picking-wrong type feelings?

That often happens when playing fantasy baseball.  The Sox lose to Halladay...but at least I picked up some fantasy points.


----------



## Oddball

Yanquees will prolly beat the hell out of the Twins.

Fuck 'em anyways.


----------



## Andrew2382

xotoxi said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanks are 7-0 against the twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yanks were 6-0 against Cleveland in 2007.
> 
> How'd that work out?
Click to expand...


Here;s the difference genius.

Indians also had 2 of the hottest pitchers going...CC and Caromona shut down the Yanks and Wang got lit up and didn't even make the games close.

Hence anything can happen in a short series and all goes back to prior discussions we had b4 that a good pitcher can shut down a good offense any day of the week.

Twins don't scare me one bit, esp without Morneau in the lineup


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with ya dude...nothing to do with me going against the sox...
> 
> Angels have played the sox tough this year...I think they have a winning record over them in the reg season...5-4 I think i heard on Baseball tonight.
> 
> Red Sox offense needs to show up...and need to watch Angels stealing bases on them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Angels and Sox go at it...shoul dbe a fun series to watch
Click to expand...

 
Again...the Angels 5-4 record against the Sox is about as meaningful as the Red Sox 9-1 record against the Angels in the playoffs this century, or as meaningful as the Yankees 7-0 record against the Twins or their 2007 record of 6-0 against the Indians.

Everything resets when the playoffs arrive.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with ya dude...nothing to do with me going against the sox...
> 
> Angels have played the sox tough this year...I think they have a winning record over them in the reg season...5-4 I think i heard on Baseball tonight.
> 
> Red Sox offense needs to show up...and need to watch Angels stealing bases on them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Angels and Sox go at it...shoul dbe a fun series to watch
Click to expand...


The series is going to be fun.  I took Thursday night off and I have tickets to Sunday's game.

I just don't like where the Sox are at right now.  It feels like we are limping into the postseason.  Beckett and Buchholz's last two starts didn't exactly leave me with overwhelmed with confidence either.

I know that on paper the Sox are the better team but it feels like the Angel's are hungrier and due for a series win against Boston.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has nothing to do with pride...*obviosuly anyone who knows the game of baseball knows that anything can happen in a short series.*...even the Yanks losing to the twins.
> 
> *It's just very unlikely*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you had a massive breakdown in 2004 huh?
Click to expand...


actually no...it sucked of course...but the Yanks didn't deserve to win...after game 3 they played like shit..granted they had game 4 and blew it...games 5-7 they played like ass and I was more pissed then dissapointed.

2001 hurt a lot more then 2004...it's not even close


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it one of those I'll-pick-against-them-because-then-if-they-lose-I-can-at-least-feel-pleased-that-my-pick-was-correct-but-if-they-win-my-elation-will-temper-the-disappointment-of-picking-wrong type feelings?
> 
> That often happens when playing fantasy baseball.  The Sox lose to Halladay...but at least I picked up some fantasy points.
Click to expand...



lol ...

Naw, I really feel that way.  I hope like crazy that I'm wrong.


----------



## Andrew2382

xotoxi said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with ya dude...nothing to do with me going against the sox...
> 
> Angels have played the sox tough this year...I think they have a winning record over them in the reg season...5-4 I think i heard on Baseball tonight.
> 
> Red Sox offense needs to show up...and need to watch Angels stealing bases on them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Angels and Sox go at it...shoul dbe a fun series to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again...the Angels 5-4 record against the Sox is about as meaningful as the Red Sox 9-1 record against the Angels in the playoffs this century, or as meaningful as the Yankees 7-0 record against the Twins or their 2007 record of 6-0 against the Indians.
> 
> Everything resets when the playoffs arrive.
Click to expand...


thats the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard....of course you take into effect what they have done to each other in that years series...it's how you place matchups and know who pitches to who etc...

Baseball is the best  game because no matter what....anything can happen in a short series like this...but you always have to take into effect what they ahve done to each other in the regular season.


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanks are 7-0 against the twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yanks were 6-0 against Cleveland in 2007.
> 
> How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here;s the difference genius.
> 
> Indians also had 2 of the hottest pitchers going...CC and Caromona shut down the Yanks and Wang got lit up and didn't even make the games close.
> 
> Hence anything can happen in a short series and all goes back to prior discussions we had b4 that a good pitcher can shut down a good offense any day of the week.
> 
> Twins don't scare me one bit, esp without Morneau in the lineup
Click to expand...

 
The one thing favoring the Yankees is that Minnesota plays in a dome...therefore the likelihood of an infestion of insects when Joba is pitching is unlikely.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> actually no...it sucked of course...but the Yanks didn't deserve to win...after game 3 they played like shit..granted they had game 4 and blew it...games 5-7 they played like ass and I was more pissed then dissapointed.
> 
> 2001 hurt a lot more then 2004...it's not even close



What about 2003? I know Florida Marlins had this really young pitcher. He handed them their ass badly. What was his name again?


----------



## xotoxi

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually no...it sucked of course...but the Yanks didn't deserve to win...after game 3 they played like shit..granted they had game 4 and blew it...games 5-7 they played like ass and I was more pissed then dissapointed.
> 
> 2001 hurt a lot more then 2004...it's not even close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about 2003? I know Florida Marlins had this really young pitcher. He handed them their ass badly. What was his name again?
Click to expand...

 

Brad Penny


----------



## Andrew2382

what about 2003...are you really this dumb?  It doesn't bother me when my team loses because they got beat by a team that played better.

I was one of the few always saying that they shouldn't take the Marlisn for granted...I lived in Miami by then...I was at game 4 when Wells through his back out...that fat fuck.

I watched the Marlins play and knew they were good...I knew Beckett was a stud back then.

Dude, what are you bragging about...you've won 2 world series....I've seen 4....I've seen the playoffs every year since 1995 with the exception of last year.

Don't think because you can throw a few bad moments my teams have gone through it will get me depressed.

Watching my team play in october over and over and over again is reward enough.

I have also seeen 4 parades down the Canyon of Heroes....well 5 if you count when the Giants beat those Pats!!!


----------



## Oddball

xotoxi said:


> The one thing favoring the Yankees is that Minnesota plays in a dome...therefore the likelihood of an infestion of insects when Joba is pitching is unlikely.


The odds of him being able to hear himself think in that joint are even lower.


----------



## Andrew2382

and Beckett lost the first game he pitched against the Yankees...regardless he still ptiched well that game but he still got the W


----------



## xotoxi

Dude said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing favoring the Yankees is that Minnesota plays in a dome...therefore the likelihood of an infestion of insects when Joba is pitching is unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> The odds of him being able to hear himself think in that joint are even lower.
Click to expand...

 
I don't think Joba thinks...


----------



## Andrew2382

pretty sure he humiliated the Sox last time he pitched


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing favoring the Yankees is that Minnesota plays in a dome...therefore the likelihood of an infestion of insects when Joba is pitching is unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> The odds of him being able to hear himself think in that joint are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Joba thinks...
Click to expand...


He has the look of his mother ....


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> pretty sure he humiliated the Sox last time he pitched


 
6 IP, 5 H, 3 ER, 2 HR, 5 K, 1 BB?

Yeah...that wins for the Meineke Dominant Performance of the Year


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds of him being able to hear himself think in that joint are even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Joba thinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has the look of his mother ....
Click to expand...

 
Holy crap!

Are you sure she isn't one of those "mother/sister" combos?


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Joba thinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has the look of his mother ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> Are you sure she isn't one of those "mother/sister" combos?
Click to expand...


You never know.  

Meth IS a helluva drug ....


----------



## Oddball

Looks like he's related to Jimmy Vulmer!


----------



## Andrew2382

lol yea do you remember the game?

He gave up a solo homerun to Martinez which he left up and then he gave up a shot to Ortiz with someone on base.

2 bad pitches....other then that he gave up 3 hits to the rest of the lineup....and he had less then 90 pitches thrown..he could have easily gone 7 or 8 but they had the inning restriction on him


----------



## Zander

The Dodgers over Cards in 4.  I will be at  game 2 Thursday.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees over the Twins in 4.

Angels over Red Sox in 5.

Cards over Dodgers in 4.

Philles over Rockies in 5.


----------



## noose4

Go yankees!!!!!! All the  way baby!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

Five years since an appearance in the World Series.

Eight years since a World Series win.

We are WAY overdue!


----------



## Modbert

Looks like the Yankees are crushing the Twins Andrew.


----------



## Article 15

Fat Sabathia already effing shit up.

A Yankee loss tonight would be very pleasing.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Fat Sabathia already effing shit up.
> 
> A Yankee loss tonight would be very pleasing.



Just like he did last year. He's thrown 64 through 3. He won't last 6 at this rate.

Edit: Speak of the devil, their offense helps the fat bastard. Though I'm wondering when these TBS announcers will get their heads out of Jeter and A-Rod's ass.


----------



## Andrew2382

you were sayin ladies

2-2 

CC does look sloppy but we are going to score runs.

Jeter with the fucking bomb


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> you were sayin ladies
> 
> 2-2
> 
> CC does look sloppy but we are going to score runs.
> 
> Jeter with the fucking bomb



 Coward. Should of showed up before the HR.


----------



## Andrew2382

pitch count doesnt matter...CC is good for 120 pitches


----------



## Andrew2382

lol coward?  Sorry i don't sit on my computer chair watching the game...be back later


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> pitch count doesnt matter...CC is good for 120 pitches



If he has given up six hits through three innings and 60 pitches, how do you think he'll do in the next 60?


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol coward?  Sorry i don't sit on my computer chair watching the game...be back later



 I didn't see you posting when the Twins scored twice. You scored after they got the homer so you could come and gloat. It's no big.


----------



## Andrew2382

I didn't come to gloat...I came to my office to get something and saw my e-mail and saw you talkin trash.

Much like the trash talking red sox fan gloating in April...you were gloating in the 3rd inning 

There is still much baseball to be played and CC just had one of his better innings


----------



## Andrew2382

what do you know...yanks take the lead and Twins pitcher up to 70 pitchers through 4


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> what do you know...yanks take the lead and Twins pitcher up to 70 pitchers through 4



Twins pitcher up to 68. C.C is up to 76.


----------



## Andrew2382

and the Yanks are up 6-2....got awfully quiet in here...Yanks are looking good

What were you saying Dogbert...I liked how you edited your first post about the game saying how smart you were cause the twins took an early lead.

"Man, I look like a mad genius right about now"

nah, not so much anymore...in fact  you kinda look like the opposite.  Must be fun to celebrate in the 3rd inning

2 more innings and this game is over.


----------



## Andrew2382

my my where in the world is the knot it all dogbert.

Like I said..the Yankees STOMPED the Twins tonight.

STOMPED.

Man, I look like a genius right now huh...

Worry about your sox tomorrow...you guys have a much tougher series then we do


----------



## Modbert

Andrew . I'm right here, not sure where else you think I've been. You can be cocky all you want. Matter of the fact stands, your ass didn't show up until the homer. I'm willing to admit that the Yankees seemingly have won this one pretty good but don't be cocky there. C.C wasn't exactly throwing his best stuff and if this is against the Twins, how is he going to fare in the next round? 

I pointed out in the 3rd inning that the Yankees weren't stomping on the Twins. Also, Rivera just gave up two bases to the Twins. Again, feel cocky all you want but your pitchers aren't throwing their best tonight.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol...CC gave up 2 runs 1 of them on a PASSED BALL by Posada...He may have gotten into trouble but he got out of it each time.

And Mo did give up 2 bases and as usual just shut the door.

You were talking stupid trash in the 3rd inning...which is retarded.

CC didn't have his best stuff and he still dominated the hottest team in baseball...1 of his earned runs off a passed ball from Posada lol

Like I predicted...Yankees dominated the Twins today just like I said.

Our pitchers didn;t look good? LMAO

Hughes was dominant, And Joba came in and threw 2 fastballs hitting 95 and 96 and ended the inning.

Mo was fine, he abused the first 2 batters, walked 1 on a border line pitch and next guy got a bloop single and then what do you know...weak ground ball to end the inning.

Worry about your sawx tomorrow, you have a much tougher series then we do.


----------



## Andrew2382

what is funny is like you say I didn't show up till the Yankees tied it...your ass seem to have dissapeared when the Yanks took over.

Also

Arod with 2 two our rbi rockets


----------



## Modbert

Talking trash and mocking you is two different things. You're very cocky about this team, which is hilarious. Just remember three years: 2001, 2003, and 2004. Three chances where the Yankees had victory in their hands and blew it. Face it bucko, your team is the one that's cursed now.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> what is funny is like you say I didn't show up till the Yankees tied it...your ass seem to have dissapeared when the Yanks took over.
> 
> Also
> 
> Arod with 2 two our rbi rockets



I didn't disappear. I was watching the game and doing some work. If you were too busy to post except for when the Yankees did something good, no point in posting.

 A-Rod doesn't have trouble producing when the Yankees have a good size lead. Let me see him get a clutch hit in the playoffs. A-Rod has been good since Game 4 of the 2004 ALCS as I have.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol cursed?  You are an idiot.

You act like the Red Sox have had a dynasty lately...you've won 2 series and have't won jack shit since 06

You weren't mocking...what was that quote that you so convienetly edited out of your post lol

"I look like a mad genius right now"

Looks like you were wrong and I was right...I am not cocky about this team...I am the only one that keeps saying anything can happen in a short series...Yankees can lose this series obviously.

Chances are they won't...They will most likely sweep the Twins.

Angels in 4 is my prediciton in the sox series as well


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is funny is like you say I didn't show up till the Yankees tied it...your ass seem to have dissapeared when the Yanks took over.
> 
> Also
> 
> Arod with 2 two our rbi rockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't disappear. I was watching the game and doing some work. If you were too busy to post except for when the Yankees did something good, no point in posting.
> 
> A-Rod doesn't have trouble producing when the Yankees have a good size lead. Let me see him get a clutch hit in the playoffs. A-Rod has been good since Game 4 of the 2004 ALCS as I have.
Click to expand...


lmao he got the  Arod got a clutch single to put the Yankees up by 2 in the 5th inning...with 2 outs.

That is clutch you dolt


----------



## Zander

Go dodgers!!!


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lmao he got the  Arod got a clutch single to put the Yankees up by 2 in the 5th inning...with 2 outs.
> 
> That is clutch you dolt



That's not clutch. Clutch is 9 inning magic. Clutch is when your team is down and you get that big hit to tie it up or put them ahead. The 5th inning ONE TIME is what you consider clutch? In that case, every MLB player ever is most likely clutch.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol cursed?  You are an idiot.
> 
> You act like the Red Sox have had a dynasty lately...you've won 2 series and have't won jack shit since 06
> 
> You weren't mocking...what was that quote that you so convienetly edited out of your post lol
> 
> "I look like a mad genius right now"
> 
> Looks like you were wrong and I was right...I am not cocky about this team...I am the only one that keeps saying anything can happen in a short series...Yankees can lose this series obviously.
> 
> Chances are they won't...They will most likely sweep the Twins.
> 
> Angels in 4 is my prediciton in the sox series as well



 you are being quite cocky. All you been saying is that the Yankees will crush the Twins. You have no room to talk since you failed to show up when the Twins were up by 2 and only showed up when the Yankees tied it. I was here after the Yankees tied it and when they won. If the Twins had won, I doubt we would of seen much of you beyond a few words.

As for the mad genius part, some wordplay on my part. I'm still a mad genius through and through.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao he got the  Arod got a clutch single to put the Yankees up by 2 in the 5th inning...with 2 outs.
> 
> That is clutch you dolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not clutch. Clutch is 9 inning magic. Clutch is when your team is down and you get that big hit to tie it up or put them ahead. The 5th inning ONE TIME is what you consider clutch? In that case, every MLB player ever is most likely clutch.
Click to expand...


Hard to show 9th inning magic when your're up 7-2.

Also..not only did he rip 2 two out rbi singles....He also made 2 awesome defensive plays to stop runs


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol cursed?  You are an idiot.
> 
> You act like the Red Sox have had a dynasty lately...you've won 2 series and have't won jack shit since 06
> 
> You weren't mocking...what was that quote that you so convienetly edited out of your post lol
> 
> "I look like a mad genius right now"
> 
> Looks like you were wrong and I was right...I am not cocky about this team...I am the only one that keeps saying anything can happen in a short series...Yankees can lose this series obviously.
> 
> Chances are they won't...They will most likely sweep the Twins.
> 
> Angels in 4 is my prediciton in the sox series as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are being quite cocky. All you been saying is that the Yankees will crush the Twins. You have no room to talk since you failed to show up when the Twins were up by 2 and only showed up when the Yankees tied it. I was here after the Yankees tied it and when they won. If the Twins had won, I doubt we would of seen much of you beyond a few words.
> 
> As for the mad genius part, some wordplay on my part. I'm still a mad genius through and through.
Click to expand...



Yes, I did say the Yankees will crush the twins...and so far I have been right.

I was watching the game on my living room not sitting on my office chair, then I saw my email inbox and your idiotic comments in the third inning lol and then not 5 minutes later it was a tie game.

Then when the Yankees took over you seem to have vanished as well...you act like the Twins up by 2 in the 3rd is at all scary...and you can't doubt cause quite frankly you don't know shit.

I was here last year when the Yanks didn't make the playoffs

Worry about your Sawx tomorrow, playing in Anaheim where Lester and Beckett both pitch worse on the road then compared to Fenway


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Fat Sabathia already effing shit up.
> 
> A Yankee loss tonight would be very pleasing.


Svelt CC was annoy you just as much. 

NY wins 7-2 behind one earned in 6 2/3 from CC, and strong relief from Huges, Joba & Mo.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Sabathia already effing shit up.
> 
> A Yankee loss tonight would be very pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Svelt CC was annoy you just as much.
> 
> NY wins 7-2 behind one earned in 6 2/3 from CC, and strong relief from Huges, Joba & Mo.
Click to expand...


This series should be a breeze for y'all.

Too bad CC didn't implode ... it would have been great to listen to all the hub bub about it.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Sabathia already effing shit up.
> 
> A Yankee loss tonight would be very pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Svelt CC was annoy you just as much.
> 
> NY wins 7-2 behind one earned in 6 2/3 from CC, and strong relief from Huges, Joba & Mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This series should be a breeze for y'all.
> 
> Too bad CC didn't implode ... it would have been great to listen to all the hub bub about it.
Click to expand...

Wasn't worried about it.

You have to watch Mauer in the Twins lineup.

You have to watch everybody in NY's lineup.


----------



## xotoxi

When George Steinbrenner sends a memo to all the Yankee players, do you think he cc: Sabathia?


----------



## Xenophon

xotoxi said:


> When George Steinbrenner sends a memo to all the Yankee players, do you think he cc: Sabathia?


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Svelt CC was annoy you just as much.
> 
> NY wins 7-2 behind one earned in 6 2/3 from CC, and strong relief from Huges, Joba & Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This series should be a breeze for y'all.
> 
> Too bad CC didn't implode ... it would have been great to listen to all the hub bub about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't worried about it.
> 
> You have to watch Mauer in the Twins lineup.
> 
> You have to watch everybody in NY's lineup.
Click to expand...



Pretty much.

It's a damn shame that Morneau is out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Saw a Great Yankee T Shirt.

"What Curse? You guys just sucked for 86 Years"

The best one ever was the one my sister made

"Fisk Eats Rice"


----------



## Article 15

I have one that says:

JETER
SUCKS
AROD


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This series should be a breeze for y'all.
> 
> Too bad CC didn't implode ... it would have been great to listen to all the hub bub about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't worried about it.
> 
> You have to watch Mauer in the Twins lineup.
> 
> You have to watch everybody in NY's lineup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> It's a damn shame that Morneau is out.
Click to expand...

It really was fantastic they managed to win a pennant without him.

Of course Ron Darling was being a dick during the game, saying that was not their only goal, as if anyone didn't know that.


----------



## Zander

The Dodgers looked great tonite!


----------



## Article 15

That was a heck of an ending to the Dodger-Cardinal game.


----------



## Modbert

Holiday will be run out of town.


----------



## Xenophon

Cards look done.

0-2 and both their big guns gone.


----------



## Andrew2382

Reading Red Sox forums right now is pure comedy...it's pure hysteria


----------



## Valerie

Ouch.     5-0 Angels at the end of the 7th.


----------



## Andrew2382

mymy wheres the mad genius dogbert

sox got spanked today


----------



## Article 15

I'm depressed.  


Beckett needs to do something special tomorrow.


----------



## Article 15

I know that none of the calls would have changed the outcome of the game but that umpiring crew was terrible tonight.


----------



## Xenophon

Sox were screwed on several calls.

But still, the halos kicked their asses.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Sox were screwed on several calls.
> 
> But still, the halos kicked their asses.



I didn't see it.  Did they have those stupid fucking rally monkeys?


----------



## Xenophon

Didn't see that.

Hunter hit a titantic HR with 2 on in the 5th to break it open, and Lacky was lights out.


----------



## critter

I love how these people act like angels kill the red sox. we just gave them to many extra outs.

bay throw was off the line and boucne and hit off the runner angel foot which hurt the most.
second the calls were one of the worst i seen in so long... in baseball..  here let me share you something with the first base umpire.


"in a 2003 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was *voted as the league's worst umpire*, with 20.7% of the vote.[2]

In *an updated 2006 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was again voted the league's worst umpire, with 21% of the vote*.[3] *In 2008, Jeff Passan of Yahoo! Sports also called him the worst umpire.*[4]

During cold weather games, Bucknor wears a long-sleeve pullover shirt behind the plate, instead of the plate jacket. He is known to be very dramatic when calling third strikes.

MAJOR LEAGUE SERVICE TIME: 10 Years 

bye bye cb.... joe west was alright but seem to tight the zone on red lester pitcher...


----------



## critter

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE!!!
> 
> What are you THINKING???
> 
> 
> ANA over BOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with ya dude...nothing to do with me going against the sox...
> 
> Angels have played the sox tough this year...*I think they have a winning record over them in the reg season*...5-4 I think i heard on Baseball tonight.
> 
> Red Sox offense needs to show up...and need to watch Angels stealing bases on them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Angels and Sox go at it...shoul dbe a fun series to watch
Click to expand...


they also had that when playing red sox every time.. thats nothing new.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Article 15 said:


> I know that none of the calls would have changed the outcome of the game but that umpiring crew was terrible tonight.


----------



## Harry Dresden

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sox were screwed on several calls.
> 
> But still, the halos kicked their asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see it.  Did they have those stupid fucking rally monkeys?
Click to expand...


STUPID?.....yea they are...just sit down and root...


----------



## Harry Dresden

critter said:


> I love how these people act like angels kill the red sox. we just gave them to many extra outs.
> 
> bay throw was off the line and boucne and hit off the runner angel foot which hurt the most.
> second the calls were one of the worst i seen in so long... in baseball..  here let me share you something with the first base umpire.
> 
> 
> "in a 2003 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was *voted as the league's worst umpire*, with 20.7% of the vote.[2]
> 
> In *an updated 2006 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was again voted the league's worst umpire, with 21% of the vote*.[3] *In 2008, Jeff Passan of Yahoo! Sports also called him the worst umpire.*[4]
> 
> During cold weather games, Bucknor wears a long-sleeve pullover shirt behind the plate, instead of the plate jacket. He is known to be very dramatic when calling third strikes.
> 
> MAJOR LEAGUE SERVICE TIME: 10 Years
> 
> bye bye cb.... joe west was alright but seem to tight the zone on red lester pitcher...


----------



## critter

Harry Dresden said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these people act like angels kill the red sox. we just gave them to many extra outs.
> 
> bay throw was off the line and boucne and hit off the runner angel foot which hurt the most.
> second the calls were one of the worst i seen in so long... in baseball..  here let me share you something with the first base umpire.
> 
> 
> "in a 2003 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was *voted as the league's worst umpire*, with 20.7% of the vote.[2]
> 
> In *an updated 2006 Sports Illustrated survey given to current major league players, Bucknor was again voted the league's worst umpire, with 21% of the vote*.[3] *In 2008, Jeff Passan of Yahoo! Sports also called him the worst umpire.*[4]
> 
> During cold weather games, Bucknor wears a long-sleeve pullover shirt behind the plate, instead of the plate jacket. He is known to be very dramatic when calling third strikes.
> 
> MAJOR LEAGUE SERVICE TIME: 10 Years
> 
> bye bye cb.... joe west was alright but seem to tight the zone on red lester pitcher...
Click to expand...


as people said the umpire calls wouldn't of change the outcome i don't think they were all bad.
 just first base umpire bucknor


----------



## Andrew2382

Arod with a huge 2 out rbi single!


That clutch enough for you!

1-1

Nice game by blackburn...moved the ball around great.

Amazing to see an 11-11 pitcher with a 4+ era be reincarnated to Cy Young...


----------



## Modbert

A bit ridiculous how the announcers compared that hit to TIE the game in the 6TH to a Reggie Jackson clutch hit in Game 6 of the World Series.


----------



## Andrew2382

I'll agree to that


point stands tho...huge clutch hit by Arod...esp with 2 outs...nice clean single to score Jeter to tie the game


----------



## Andrew2382

O hi Dog

Your sox looked great last night


----------



## Zander

The Dodgers are in serious control over the Birdboys.  Gotta love that 9th inning rally!! GO DODGERS!!!!


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> O hi Dog
> 
> Your sox looked great last night



We'll be fine. Don't you worry about us.

Rivera and the Yankees on the other hand.


----------



## Andrew2382

LOL AMAZING WHEN YOU DECIDE TO COME AND POST SOMETHING.

Walks are inexcusable

Games not over yet...Worry about your sox being down 2-0 tonight not if the yanks go to Minnesota with a split.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O hi Dog
> 
> Your sox looked great last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be fine. Don't you worry about us.
> 
> Rivera and the Yankees on the other hand.
Click to expand...


Never trust a kicker or a relief pitcher.  NEVER.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> LOL AMAZING WHEN YOU DECIDE TO COME AND POST SOMETHING.
> 
> Walks are inexcusable
> 
> Games not over yet...Worry about your sox being down 2-0 tonight not if the yanks go to Minnesota with a split.



Actually I wanted to wait until the end of the inning. That way if the score was even higher I could make another witty comment. 

And delusions on your part.


----------



## elvis

would you want to HAVE to win a game in the Metrodome?


----------



## Andrew2382

yeah yeah, say what you want dog


found it funny you were no where to be found when the red sox got sodomized last night...only when the Yanks fell behind you happened to resurface.

If the Yanks lose tonight its based soley on the fact that walks are just inexcusable...2 two our walks turned into runs.  Bad job by burnett and hughes


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> yeah yeah, say what you want dog
> 
> 
> found it funny you were no where to be found when the red sox got sodomized last night...only when the Yanks fell behind you happened to resurface.
> 
> If the Yanks lose tonight its based soley on the fact that walks are just inexcusable...2 two our walks turned into runs.  Bad job by burnett and hughes



As I said when I predicted this series. Burnett was going to blow it. As for Hughes, he is not a MLB caliber pitcher so far really.

As for the Sox game, I was too busy writing an essay that was 4-6 pages due that morning to post in the sports thread.


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao Burnett was going to blow it?  He gave up one earned run...and Highes isn't MLB caliber?  He is the best setup man in MLB..Look at the numbers

Thank you for proving to everyone that you have the baseball knowledge of a grapefruit.


and of course you were...I'm sure if the sox won you would have found the time to spare to post something right.


----------



## Modbert

Hughes isn't the best setup man in the MLB, not sure what you are smoking.

And do my eyes deceive me? A-Rod producing in October? Look folks! Wishing upon a star really does come true!


----------



## Zander

A-Rod is having a great year!!


----------



## elvis

Jeter will hit a home run to win it.


----------



## elvis

nice pickoff move.


----------



## Modbert

Well you don't see that sort of play often..ever.


----------



## elvis

Yanks got a break.  that was a fair ball


----------



## xotoxi

Why the fuck am I stuck watching this bullshit game?

Where is the Sox game???

Motherfuck!


----------



## Andrew2382

it's called TnT genius


----------



## Modbert

xotoxi said:


> why the fuck am i stuck watching this bullshit game?
> 
> Where is the sox game???
> 
> Motherfuck!



tnt


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> As for Hughes, he is not a MLB caliber pitcher so far really.


This has to be one of the dumbest things posted in a baseball thread.

Hughes has been one of the best set up men in baseball this year, only a fool would say he's not 'MLB caliber.'


----------



## elvis

Yanks just got out of one hell of a jam.


----------



## Xenophon

HAH!

Bases loaded with nobody out, and the Twins don't score!


----------



## Modbert

I wish the announcers weren't so slanted for the Yankees.


----------



## Xenophon

Tex's HR wins it.

It's over.


----------



## elvis

how big is that "foul" ball now?


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest things posted in a baseball thread.
> 
> Hughes has been one of the best set up men in baseball this year, only a fool would say he's not 'MLB caliber.'



The Yankees plans for him is to be a starter, not a set up man. His career statistics when you look at them in perspective are worse.

His statistics this year were alright, however they were nothing amazing.

Lucky win for the Yankees though. Time for the Red Sox to tie up their series.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

yankees win, up 2-0

great game!


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the dumbest things posted in a baseball thread.
> 
> Hughes has been one of the best set up men in baseball this year, only a fool would say he's not 'MLB caliber.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees plans for him is to be a starter, not a set up man. His career statistics when you look at them in perspective are worse.
> 
> His statistics this year were alright, however they were nothing amazing.
> 
> Lucky win for the Yankees though. Time for the Red Sox to tie up their series.
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up with your baby shit and learn the game.

Hughes throws 97 and was lights out all year, and every team in the game wishes they had him coming out in the 8th.

'Luck' had nothing to do with winning, that is clutch baseball and talent that won it, not luck.


----------



## Modbert

V-Mart!


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Shut the fuck up with your baby shit and learn the game.
> 
> Hughes throws 97 and was lights out all year, and every team in the game wishes they had him coming out in the 8th.
> 
> 'Luck' had nothing to do with winning, that is clutch baseball and talent that won it, not luck.



 I know the game you fucking homer. The Yankees got lucky many times throughout the game. It was thanks to the piss poor hitting and baserunning by the Twins that the Yankees won.

By the way, if Hughes is so good, why don't the Yankees start him? Oh wait, don't want him giving up another ten runs within the first three innings.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your baby shit and learn the game.
> 
> Hughes throws 97 and was lights out all year, and every team in the game wishes they had him coming out in the 8th.
> 
> 'Luck' had nothing to do with winning, that is clutch baseball and talent that won it, not luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the game you fucking homer. The Yankees got lucky many times throughout the games. It was thanks to the piss poor hitting and baserunning by the Twins that the Yankees won.
> 
> By the way, if Hughes is so good, why don't the Yankees start him? Oh wait, don't want him giving up another ten runs within the first three innings.
Click to expand...


Why didn't the Oakland A's ever start Eckersley?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Why didn't the Oakland A's ever start Eckersley?



He was a better closer than starter. We'll see if that pans out for Hughes. Personally I'd say he's better off in the pen. However, the Yankees think he can be a starter.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your baby shit and learn the game.
> 
> Hughes throws 97 and was lights out all year, and every team in the game wishes they had him coming out in the 8th.
> 
> 'Luck' had nothing to do with winning, that is clutch baseball and talent that won it, not luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the game you fucking homer. The Yankees got lucky many times throughout the game. It was thanks to the piss poor hitting and baserunning by the Twins that the Yankees won.
> 
> By the way, if Hughes is so good, why don't the Yankees start him? Oh wait, don't want him giving up another ten runs within the first three innings.
Click to expand...

No you don't obviously, by this again childish post.

Why doesn't Boston start Okajima or Papelbon? That is the idiot scenario you are trying to push as a pitcher's worth.

And since you don't know the game, players like Goose Gossage and Dennis Eckeresly (both in the HoF) were average starters and great releavers.

As to the game, you have to learn the difference between not being clutch (like the twins) and coming through when it counts (as NY did).


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> yankees win, up 2-0
> 
> great game!


 
That HR would have been a single in a real stadium like Fenway.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> No you don't obviously, by this again childish post.
> 
> Why doesn't Boston start Okajima or Papelbon? That is the idiot scenario you are trying to push as a pitcher's worth.
> 
> And since you don't know the game, players like Goose Gossage and Dennis Eckeresly (both in the HoF) were average starters and great releavers.
> 
> As to the game, you have to learn the difference between not being clutch (like the twins) and coming through when it counts (as NY did).



Yes I do know the game, that is where you're wrong.

Remember, the Red Sox did try to start Papelbon. What happened? They found he was a better closer. Guess what? The Yankees still think that Hughes can be a starter. So don't be blaming me if he gets shelled out there again. I think he can be great in the pen, I never said he was bad really. I said he wasn't the best and you flipped the fuck out like the homer you are. Perhaps I used the wrong word usage when I said he wasn't MLB caliber where instead I should of used starter caliber. However, you jumped in my shit faster than Sinatra when it comes to Sarah Palin.

I already talked about Eckersley if you cared to read, but you didn't.

As for the game, the Twins weren't clutch, the Twins fucked up. The Yankees capitalized upon the Twins fucking up. This game would of never had gone to extras if the baserunning wasn't crap on that 2nd base play.


----------



## Modbert

Mike Lowell not showing his age there. Hunter was shocked.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Yes I do know the game



Obviously you don't, because you keep trying to push an infantile postion.

In the modern game relivers are extremly important, you sound like a five year old 'if he can't start he doesn't belong in the majors.'

I thought you were growing up, but I see that is off, you are still a little boy.

When you mature a bit, you will be embarrissed making such silly posts.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do know the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't, because you keep trying to push an infantile postion.
> 
> In the modern game relivers are extremly important, you sound like a five year old 'if he can't start he doesn't belong in the majors.'
> 
> I thought you were growing up, but I see that is off, you are still a little boy.
> 
> When you mature a bit, you will be embarrissed making such silly posts.
Click to expand...


I still don't think Eckersley deserved that MVP award.


----------



## Andrew2382

It's not worth it xeno...obviously the best set up man in baseball isn't mlb caliber


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Obviously you don't, because you keep trying to push an infantile postion.
> 
> In the modern game relivers are extremly important, you sound like a five year old 'if he can't start he doesn't belong in the majors.'
> 
> I thought you were growing up, but I see that is off, you are still a little boy.
> 
> When you mature a bit, you will be embarrissed making such silly posts.



You obviously can't fucking read. Maybe you're blinded by your love for the Yankees. I have cited Eckersley and Papelbon as two great pitchers who worked in the Pen. I have even said that Hughes can be great in the pen. *Because I made the mistake of saying MLB caliber instead of starter caliber*, you freak the fuck out worse than a bitch. So while you talk about maturity, you aren't showing any of it. 

So go fuck yourself for jumping in my shit like you did. I'm willing to admit I made a mistake in my word usage, can you admit the same in jumping to conclusions like that?


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> It's not worth it xeno...obviously the best set up man in baseball isn't mlb caliber



Oh go fuck yourself too if you're going to harp on word usage. I corrected myself, you two talk about maturity but you're both acting five.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I still don't think Eckersley deserved that MVP award.



Who do you think did?


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> You obviously can't fucking read.


I read just fine.

Its obvious you don't know the game, and your immaturity is leaking what was a good baseball thread.

Childishly lashing out because you love the Red Sox and hate the Yankees is stupid, students of the game would never have said the infantile things you did.

I respect players on all teams, I don't try to deminish their talents because they play for rival teams.

Maybe when you grow up you will learn to do this, but it doesn't look good based on this thread.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do know the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't, because you keep trying to push an infantile postion.
> 
> In the modern game relivers are extremly important, you sound like a five year old 'if he can't start he doesn't belong in the majors.'
> 
> I thought you were growing up, but I see that is off, you are still a little boy.
> 
> When you mature a bit, you will be embarrissed making such silly posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't think Eckersley deserved that MVP award.
Click to expand...

It was a surprise, but the guy was just so unhitable.

There have been some suspect MVP votes, the worst was 79, Keith hernandez of the Cards should not have had to share with Stargell who was no MVP that year.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> I read just fine.
> 
> Its obvious you don't know the game, and your immaturity is leaking what was a good baseball thread.
> 
> Childishly lashing out because you love the Red Sox and hate the Yankees is stupid, students of the game would never have said the infantile things you did.
> 
> I respect players on all teams, I don't try to deminish their talents because they play for rival teams.
> 
> Maybe when you grow up you will learn to do this, but it doesn't look good based on this thread.



Your behavior beforehand was anything but mature. So while you may talk like you're high above arrogantly, you just showed you don't mind getting dirty.

I didn't diminish Hughes's talent. He is not a good starter but he can be a good bullpen pitcher. That much is fact based upon his starts so far. You may not like to hear it, but not every Yankees player they get will be a excellent starter.

You may not want to admit it but you jumped in my shit so fast without even asking me to clarify. You just insulted me, and then went on to yell at me while calling me immature. If you truly believe that, you're a hypocrite.

I'm man of enough to admit I was wrong in my word usage, are you man enough to admit you were wrong in jumping to conclusions? Therein lies the question. 

You may not want to admit you were wrong in assuming what I thought based on an offhand remark. However, be a man and just admit it. That way, we can move on and everything will be fine. However, if you care to just act arrogantly still, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not worth it xeno...obviously the best set up man in baseball isn't mlb caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh go fuck yourself too if you're going to harp on word usage. I corrected myself, you two talk about maturity but you're both acting five.
Click to expand...


LOL OOOO BIG MAN...

STRUCK A NERVE DID I?

What basis can you say he wouldn't be an effective starter...

Please tell me what foundation you have to say such an absurd statement.

He hasn't started this season and when he did start in years prior he was a rookie and young and learning.

You get better as you get more experience obviously.

He was a starter his whole life, Joba I believe should be in the Pen cause even in the minors he had arm problems...Hughes was dominant in AAA, and showed flashes of brilliance when he did start games and also got roughed up.

He obviously matured a lot this season pitching in huge spots and getting results.

You have no basis or foundation to say such an absurd statement that he wouldn't make a fine starter next season


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao he got the  Arod got a clutch single to put the Yankees up by 2 in the 5th inning...with 2 outs.
> 
> That is clutch you dolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not clutch. Clutch is 9 inning magic. Clutch is when your team is down and you get that big hit to tie it up or put them ahead. The 5th inning ONE TIME is what you consider clutch? In that case, every MLB player ever is most likely clutch.
Click to expand...



...

wanna retract some statements mad genius?


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> LOL OOOO BIG MAN...
> 
> STRUCK A NERVE DID I?
> 
> What basis can you say he wouldn't be an effective starter...
> 
> Please tell me what foundation you have to say such an absurd statement.
> 
> He hasn't started this season and when he did start in years prior he was a rookie and young and learning.
> 
> You get better as you get more experience obviously.
> 
> He was a starter his whole life, Joba I believe should be in the Pen cause even in the minors he had arm problems...Hughes was dominant in AAA, and showed flashes of brilliance when he did start games and also got roughed up.
> 
> He obviously matured a lot this season pitching in huge spots and getting results.
> 
> You have no basis or foundation to say such an absurd statement that he wouldn't make a fine starter next season



My basis for him not being a good starter at the moment is his past history. That, and I just don't see him being able to throw out as much as the Yankees would need him to. Him and even Joba are better off in the pen. That way when Rivera retires, you could have perhaps one of the best one-two combos in baseball.

Also, AAA is not the MLB. Again, I'm not counting out that he couldn't be a good starter one day considering he is younger. HOWEVER, at the PRESENT moment, he is not that good of a starter. Sorry to burst your bubble. I think some of the pitchers in Pawtucket for example would be great for the Sox ONE DAY but not at the moment.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> wanna retract some statements mad genius?



What am I going to retract? I do believe that is the definition of clutch. A-Rod was clutch tonight. Now let's see if he can continue that. Remember, A-Rod was good pre-Game 4 of the ACLS in 2004. So the collapse could happen at any time.

Unlike you, I'm willing to admit when a rival pulled off a great feat.


----------



## xotoxi

elvis3577 said:


> I still don't think...


 
Correct.


----------



## elvis

xotoxi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...


nice job altering the quote.  Eckersley and willie hernandez?


----------



## Oddball

Twins got robbed by an officiating crew on the homer payroll.

Leaving 17 runners on base didn't help.


----------



## elvis

Dude said:


> Twins got robbed by an officiating crew on the homer payroll.
> 
> Leaving 17 runners on base didn't help.



that they did.


----------



## Modbert

Dude said:


> Twins got robbed by an officiating crew on the homer payroll.
> 
> Leaving 17 runners on base didn't help.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


>



Give it up Bobby, and learn from your mistake.


----------



## Oddball

Well, it's kinda hard to drive runners in when the strike zone is being determined by a pitch-by-pitch coin toss.


----------



## Xenophon

Angels now exploiting the Red sox's catchers.

Just took the lead in the 7th and have 2 Stolen Bases this inning.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Give it up Bobby, and learn from your mistake.



And you want to talk about maturity. 

What a punk you are. Can't even step up and be a man.


----------



## Modbert

Dude said:


> Well, it's kinda hard to drive runners in when the strike zone is being determined by a pitch-by-pitch coin toss.



Do you think the Twins can win at least one?


----------



## xotoxi

elvis3577 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice job altering the quote. Eckersley and willie hernandez?
Click to expand...

 

Altering the quote?  NO WAY!  That is against the rules.

I just took what you said out of context.


----------



## Oddball

Dogbert said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda hard to drive runners in when the strike zone is being determined by a pitch-by-pitch coin toss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Twins can win at least one?
Click to expand...

I think they can with three in a row....A shame that they don't.


----------



## elvis

looks like Butt Selig isn't going to get his wish of a boston-new york series.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up Bobby, and learn from your mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about maturity.
> 
> What a punk you are. Can't even step up and be a man.
Click to expand...

Bobby, you are just making yourself look more childish.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> looks like Butt Selig isn't going to get his wish of a boston-new york series.



Unless the Angels have another epic collapse, looks like he won't.


----------



## Xenophon

Angels just broke it open, knocked Beckett out and lead 4-1.


----------



## elvis

Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Bobby, you are just making yourself look more childish.



The fact is, you failed to address my points. All you did was use personal insults and attack my age. Both things were completely unnecessary and weak on your part. I think many will agree with me who don't have their heads up the Yankees ass that you were exceedingly harsh. You failed to even ask me to clarify my point. All you did was jump in and attack me on an offhand comment. It wasn't even my full comment you attacked me over. I would of been and still am more than willing to clarify.

So while you may act arrogant because you're older, don't get confused in your "old age" and assume that automatically makes you better than me or smarter than me.

I'm done debating this, up to you whether you want to act like a child or act like a mature adult. I'm not going to clog up the baseball thread further with this.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".



 She's a Dodgers Fan.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a Dodgers Fan.
Click to expand...


That happened in NYC when Beckett pitched for the Marlins in 2003 world series.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


>



Really bobby, you need to grow up.

You made mistakes, take the first step and man up by admitting it.

Crying and whining may work for you with some people but I hold it in derision.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> That happened in NYC when Beckett pitched for the Marlins in 2003 world series.



Seriously?


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".


Never write the Red Sox off.

I don't think they will come back, but they have made a habit of it the last few years.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happened in NYC when Beckett pitched for the Marlins in 2003 world series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


yeah he was drunk.  it was right after the marlins won it.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> yeah he was drunk.  it was right after the marlins won it.



Great pickup line. Must of got some for that.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".
> 
> 
> 
> Never write the Red Sox off.
> 
> I don't think they will come back, but they have made a habit of it the last few years.
Click to expand...


i predicted the Sox would win after Rivera blew the save in game 4.  I also predicted the Giants would beat the Pats in the superbowl. didn't the sox come back on the angels a few years back after being down 3-1?  and didn't they do it in 1986 to Donnie Moore, as well?


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he was drunk.  it was right after the marlins won it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pickup line. Must of got some for that.
Click to expand...


at least he said who's the boss instead of commando.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> at least he said who's the boss instead of commando.



 Now if you said something like that to her, she'd be laughing as they dragged you away.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beckett won't be able to go to New York, see Alyssa Milano in a bar and tell her how he used to jerk off to her while watching "Who's the Boss".
> 
> 
> 
> Never write the Red Sox off.
> 
> I don't think they will come back, but they have made a habit of it the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i predicted the Sox would win after Rivera blew the save in game 4.  I also predicted the Giants would beat the Pats in the superbowl. didn't the sox come back on the angels a few years back after being down 3-1?  and didn't they do it in 1986 to Donnie Moore, as well?
Click to expand...


Angels are chasing some ghosts in that series for sure.

But Boston hasn't looked right since June, and without Manny the lineup just doesn't bring the fear that they had in teh past.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never write the Red Sox off.
> 
> I don't think they will come back, but they have made a habit of it the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i predicted the Sox would win after Rivera blew the save in game 4.  I also predicted the Giants would beat the Pats in the superbowl. didn't the sox come back on the angels a few years back after being down 3-1?  and didn't they do it in 1986 to Donnie Moore, as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Angels are chasing some ghosts in that series for sure.
> 
> But Boston hasn't looked right since June, and without Manny the lineup just doesn't bring the fear that they had in teh past.
Click to expand...


did that series push Donnie Moore over the edge?


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i predicted the Sox would win after Rivera blew the save in game 4.  I also predicted the Giants would beat the Pats in the superbowl. didn't the sox come back on the angels a few years back after being down 3-1?  and didn't they do it in 1986 to Donnie Moore, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angels are chasing some ghosts in that series for sure.
> 
> But Boston hasn't looked right since June, and without Manny the lineup just doesn't bring the fear that they had in teh past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did that series push Donnie Moore over the edge?
Click to expand...

Killed himself, he just couldn't live with it.

Still hard to believe, look at Ralph Branca, he gave up the most famous series ending bomb in baseball history and laughs about it.

Donnie shot himself.

Tragic.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O hi Dog
> 
> Your sox looked great last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be fine. Don't you worry about us.
> 
> Rivera and the Yankees on the other hand.
Click to expand...



yup...you guys sure look fine.

about to go down 2-0.

And Rivera actually looked more then fine...the single he gave up was a broken bat grounder that barely got through then he K'ed the next guy.

You talk a lot of shit and at the end of the day you just look foolish cause everything you predict turns out wrong


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> did that series push Donnie Moore over the edge?



Though it truly wasn't his fault for the fact they lost the series, it did push him over the edge.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angels are chasing some ghosts in that series for sure.
> 
> But Boston hasn't looked right since June, and without Manny the lineup just doesn't bring the fear that they had in teh past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did that series push Donnie Moore over the edge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killed himself, he just couldn't live with it.
> 
> Still hard to believe, look at Ralph Branca, he gave up the most famous series ending bomb in baseball history and laughs about it.
> 
> Donnie shot himself.
> 
> Tragic.
Click to expand...


I'm gonna guess.  Branca gave up the homer to bobby thompson or Bill Mazeroski?


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> yup...you guys sure look fine.
> 
> about to go down 2-0.
> 
> And Rivera actually looked more then fine...the single he gave up was a broken bat grounder that barely got through then he K'ed the next guy.
> 
> You talk a lot of shit and at the end of the day you just look foolish cause everything you predict turns out wrong



I make predictions, I don't talk shit. I notice you only show up at this point, when you feel safe in trying to talk shit. You're a hack and a coward.

I'm here despite the fact the Red Sox are losing. So again, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol...I've been here the whole night you jerk off

When the Yanks were down and when the Yanks were up.

You expect me to do a play by play for you on the red sox game

you fuckin loser...don't be upset cause your teams getting raped...I called b4 the series started that the Angels were gonna take it and the Yanks would sweep or win it in 4.

Looks like I am right on track...I thought the sox would at least split in Anaheim...looks like I was wrong there


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol...I've been here the whole night you jerk off
> 
> When the Yanks were down and when the Yanks were up.
> 
> You expect me to do a play by play for you on the red sox game
> 
> you fuckin loser...don't be upset cause your teams getting raped...I called b4 the series started that the Angels were gonna take it and the Yanks would sweep or win it in 4.
> 
> Looks like I am right on track...I thought the sox would at least split in Anaheim...looks like I was wrong there



Upset? The only one here who is upset is you. You take this way too seriously. Are you trying to live through the Yankees or something? 

As for this series, my predictions have been off so far sure. However, this game isn't over yet. We have a good lineup coming up in the 9th and it's either now or never for some 9th inning magic. We've come down from worse, you Yankee fans know first hand.


----------



## elvis

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...I've been here the whole night you jerk off
> 
> When the Yanks were down and when the Yanks were up.
> 
> You expect me to do a play by play for you on the red sox game
> 
> you fuckin loser...don't be upset cause your teams getting raped...I called b4 the series started that the Angels were gonna take it and the Yanks would sweep or win it in 4.
> 
> Looks like I am right on track...I thought the sox would at least split in Anaheim...looks like I was wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upset? The only one here who is upset is you. You take this way too seriously. Are you trying to live through the Yankees or something?
> 
> As for this series, my predictions have been off so far sure. However, this game isn't over yet. We have a good lineup coming up in the 9th and it's either now or never for some 9th inning magic. We've come down from worse, you Yankee fans know first hand.
Click to expand...


yeah but this team doesn't seem to have the weapons that the 2004 team had.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> yeah but this team doesn't seem to have the weapons that the 2004 team had.



No, no it doesn't.

However:

Victor Martinez, Youk, Ortiz, and Bay coming up. Those four are our perhaps best hitters, I would include Dustin before Ortiz and V-Mart though. It's either now or never.


----------



## elvis

Will Boston win a game?


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...I've been here the whole night you jerk off
> 
> When the Yanks were down and when the Yanks were up.
> 
> You expect me to do a play by play for you on the red sox game
> 
> you fuckin loser...don't be upset cause your teams getting raped...I called b4 the series started that the Angels were gonna take it and the Yanks would sweep or win it in 4.
> 
> Looks like I am right on track...I thought the sox would at least split in Anaheim...looks like I was wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upset? The only one here who is upset is you. You take this way too seriously. Are you trying to live through the Yankees or something?
> 
> As for this series, my predictions have been off so far sure. However, this game isn't over yet. We have a good lineup coming up in the 9th and it's either now or never for some 9th inning magic. We've come down from worse, you Yankee fans know first hand.
Click to expand...


haha...you sure about that chief...you're the one flippin out, tellin people to go fuck themselves and fuck off.

It's actually quite humorous.

Do I live through the Yankees...no.  

Am I a die hard fan?  You betcha.  Played ball for 18 years..its my favorite sport, I used to go to about 30 games a year when I lived up there.  

And yes you're predictions have been off...badly off actually.  Whats annoying about people like you is you post your shit when the Yankees are down in the 3rd inning and then dissapear when they win....or when they win again tonight you seem to forget all those little quirks you came with just an hour prior when things looked grim.

Like I said before...worry about your precious red sawx,...you guys have a much tougher series then we do...worry about not getting swept which is a great possibility at the moment.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Will Boston win a game?



They will win one at Fenway. Not sure if they could win three straight games though.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew, I tell you to fuck off because you act like a punk. If I wanted to talk to ignorant Yankee fans who can't get their head out of NY's ass, I'd go on the ESPN boards. Do you notice how I get along with everyone else in this thread? I've never had a problem with anyone other than you and Xeno. That should tell you something.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol...sure douche whatever you say.

If you knew anything about me you would know I am the first person to rip the Yankees when they suck it up and I can credit other teams and players just fine.  Including Red Sox.

You're just your typical douchebag red sox fan with so much hatred for the Yanks you can't even speak rational thoughts.

Article- Cool Red Sox fan that is smart

You-  Douchebag Red Sox fan that is annoying to talk too.  Keep talking trash in the 3rd inning sport


----------



## xotoxi

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Boston win a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will win one at Fenway. Not sure if they could win three straight games though.
Click to expand...

 
They will.  No doubt.


----------



## Modbert

So much hatred for the Yankees? I'm a diehard Red Sox Fans but to actually hate a team like you hate the Sox would be irrational.

You don't want to talk to me, you just want to talk shit and throw insults. I've had plenty of conversations with many Yankee fans who weren't arrogant like you. We got along just great. Hell, I've watched games with Yankee fans and I even wanted the Yankees to win against the Rays last year.

Perhaps you're blinded by your attitude but I'm not a hateful fan at all.


----------



## Modbert

xotoxi said:


> They will.  No doubt.



If they are going to do so they need three things:

1.) Better pitching

2.) Better hitting

3.) Throw out Angel Runners or least stop them from stealing.

If they can't do those three, they will get swept. They still have hope in this one.


----------



## Modbert

Like I said, Boston needs to rehaul immediately and greatly. Angels will be facing against not only Boston in Game 3 but the ghosts of their former losses. So the pressure will be on.


----------



## Article 15

We're proper fucked.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol....dude

you're the one thats been talking smack about the Yankees when I have been telling you each and every time worry about your series.  Stop worrying about the Yankees ALMOST losing a game and worry about the sox getting smacked around 2 games in a row

I thought people from New England were suppose to be smart?


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> We're proper fucked.



Rivalry aside...I don't know dude...I don't see it happening for ya.

You going to the game sunday?


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> We're proper fucked.



it appears so.  holy fuck is that dennis eckersley?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> We're proper fucked.



One way of putting it. We've been in worse shape.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> it appears so.  holy fuck is that dennis eckersley?



Yup.


----------



## xotoxi

Dogbert said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will. No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going to do so they need three things:
> 
> 1.) Better pitching
> 
> 2.) Better hitting
> 
> 3.) Throw out Angel Runners or least stop them from stealing.
> 
> If they can't do those three, they will get swept. They still have hope in this one.
Click to expand...

 
They will...or my name isn't xotoxi


----------



## Article 15

I wish I could punch John Lackey in his stupid underbitten jaw.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're proper fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it appears so.  holy fuck is that dennis eckersley?
Click to expand...


Eck's the man.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> I wish I could punch John Lackey in his stupid underbitten jaw.



sorry.  I don't have the tv on anymore.  who is john lackey?


----------



## Fatality

one more for the angels, lol!!1 sweet!! pay back time


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did that series push Donnie Moore over the edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Killed himself, he just couldn't live with it.
> 
> Still hard to believe, look at Ralph Branca, he gave up the most famous series ending bomb in baseball history and laughs about it.
> 
> Donnie shot himself.
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess.  Branca gave up the homer to bobby thompson or Bill Mazeroski?
Click to expand...

Thompson's 'shot heard round the world.'

Usually teh Dodgers brought in Labine, but the bullpen coach said Branca was throwing pellets so they brought him in instead and teh rest is history.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Andrew, I tell you to fuck off because you act like a punk. If I wanted to talk to ignorant Yankee fans who can't get their head out of NY's ass, I'd go on the ESPN boards. Do you notice how I get along with everyone else in this thread? I've never had a problem with anyone other than you and Xeno. That should tell you something.


It does, that you don't know the game and constantly try to rag NY like the child you are.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> We're proper fucked.


You are not dead yet, when the Angels actually finish you off, lament.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> I wish I could punch John Lackey in his stupid underbitten jaw.



He's a free agent next year...


----------



## elvis

Dodgers sweep cardinals.   Torre vs the Yankees?


----------



## Zander

I would love to see a Dodgers/Angels Series.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yeah..a freeway series will do great for baseball ratings.

Lots of Sarcasm there.

Besides I don't think the Dodgers will beat the Phillies once they get past the Rockies


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> Yeah..a freeway series will do great for baseball ratings.
> 
> Lots of Sarcasm there.
> 
> Besides I don't think the Dodgers will beat the Phillies once they get past the Rockies



who would have home field advantage in a phillies dodgers series?


----------



## Zander

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..a freeway series will do great for baseball ratings.
> 
> Lots of Sarcasm there.
> 
> Besides I don't think the Dodgers will beat the Phillies once they get past the Rockies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would have home field advantage in a phillies dodgers series?
Click to expand...


The Dodgers have home field advantage throughout,  and can easily beat either Philly or Colorado as they have done all season long.


----------



## Xenophon

Lot of us got the Cards series wrong.

If the Angels close out Boston that will be the biggest upset on this poll so far.


----------



## Andrew2382

no it wouldn't....

the only reason people expected Boston to win was because of Past Postseason history....which means nothing

It's a totally different Angels team.  

Angels are just a better team and are playing better.

I knew the Angels were going to win ebcause they had homefield advantage and Lester and Beckett ERA is higher on the road then at Fenway.  

Cards losing to LA is  amuch bigger upset then Angels beating the Sox


----------



## Dreamy

*2004 ALCS Game 4 - Yankees and Red Sox - Fenway Park I was there. That game was the start of the most amazing playoff comebacks of all times. My husband and daughter are there for today's do or die game. Anything is possible. Go Sox!

**Play Ball!*
​


----------



## xotoxi

xotoxi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will. No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going to do so they need three things:
> 
> 1.) Better pitching
> 
> 2.) Better hitting
> 
> 3.) Throw out Angel Runners or least stop them from stealing.
> 
> If they can't do those three, they will get swept. They still have hope in this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will...or my name isn't xotoxi
Click to expand...

 
As noted in this thread (http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...re-apology-to-all-my-fellow-usmb-members.html) my name isn't xotoxi.

I'll have to say that the Angels played well.  The Sox did not.

I will be rooting for the Angels to go all the way.


----------



## Valerie

Wait 'til next year!


----------



## Dreamy

xotoxi said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going to do so they need three things:
> 
> 1.) Better pitching
> 
> 2.) Better hitting
> 
> 3.) Throw out Angel Runners or least stop them from stealing.
> 
> If they can't do those three, they will get swept. They still have hope in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will...or my name isn't xotoxi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As noted in this thread (http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...re-apology-to-all-my-fellow-usmb-members.html) my name isn't xotoxi.
> 
> I'll have to say that the Angels played well.  The Sox did not.
> 
> I will be rooting for the Angels to go all the way.
Click to expand...


Congrats to the Angels and their fans. F'n Pap!


----------



## elvis

time for angel fan to fuck a rally monkey.


----------



## Xenophon

Up 5-1 in the 8th and a great effort from Clay I thought for sure it was game 4 time.

Massive choke by papelbon, allowed 2 inhertited runners to score with 2 out in the 8th, and allowed 2 more in the ninth.

Throwing an offspeed pitch to Abreau was really dumb, you have to beat him with high heat.

Sox eliminated in three, didn't expect that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Zander said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..a freeway series will do great for baseball ratings.
> 
> Lots of Sarcasm there.
> 
> Besides I don't think the Dodgers will beat the Phillies once they get past the Rockies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would have home field advantage in a phillies dodgers series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dodgers have home field advantage throughout,  and can easily beat either Philly or Colorado as they have done all season long.
Click to expand...


Zander, I called the Dodgers series with the Cards correctly.  And I still believe the Phillies will destroy the Dodgers, unfortunately.  But, if I am wrong, I would like to see them play the Angels.  The rest of the country can go trick or treating for all I care.


----------



## Andrew2382

well I would have liked to see the Sox series go 5...shame they didn't put up any fight.

However, if they were going to get swept I am glad it was because Papelbon blew the save...couldn't have happened to a bigger cock sucker


----------



## Zander

JakeStarkey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who would have home field advantage in a phillies dodgers series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodgers have home field advantage throughout,  and can easily beat either Philly or Colorado as they have done all season long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zander, I called the Dodgers series with the Cards correctly.  And I still believe the Phillies will destroy the Dodgers, unfortunately.  But, if I am wrong, I would like to see them play the Angels.  The rest of the country can go trick or treating for all I care.
Click to expand...


REALITY CHECK!!! Philly has not beaten Colorado yet.


----------



## Andrew2382

my god

are you kidding me with A-rod right now

So glad he went back on the sauce


----------



## Oddball

Twins are toast.

Nathan couldn't get Mario Mendoza out right now.


----------



## Andrew2382

and what do you know

The Yankees Sweep the Twins....Kinda like I predicted.

Where ya at Dogbert


----------



## Oddball

Yankees only swept because of that officiating debacle Friday night.

Tough to win games when the umps act like homers.


----------



## Andrew2382

please don't play the what if game.

If Mauer gets the double then the pitch selection changes and you don't know what the fuck would have happened.

Bottom line

Yankees sweep and head on to the ALCS


----------



## Modbert

Andrew doesn't want to face the facts that the Yankees win is tainted. 

As for the Yankees, good series. I hope you lose dearly to the Angels.


----------



## Andrew2382

rather have a tainted win then be on the 9th hole while baseball is being played like your Sawx are doing


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> rather have a tainted win then be on the 9th hole while baseball is being played like your Sawx are doing



It is better to go down in glory then win through unrighteous means.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol go down in glory?

Is that what you guys did


Looked more like you guys got fucking abused and to top it your all star closer blew the game to end it.

I guess you think France went down in glory  during WW2


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol go down in glory?
> 
> Is that what you guys did
> 
> 
> Looked more like you guys got fucking abused and to top it your all star closer blew the game to end it.
> 
> I guess you think France went down in glory  during WW2



Again, I rather lose fairly than win unfairly. Unlike you, I rather my team have a little thing called honor.


----------



## Andrew2382

uh-huh

keep crying 

your anguish sustains me.

There was no unfair win...Not the Yankees fault the Ump blew the call...was there any crying on how different the strike zone was for the twins then for the Yankees with those high strikes.

No.

Human error part of the game.  Twins also had loaded bases and no outs and didn't score...anyone who complains about it is an idiot.

Long story short

Yankees proceed,...your precious Sox get sodomized by the Halos.  Barely even put upa  fight.

Kind of a shame I wanted the series to go 5...at least 4...nice job Paps


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> uh-huh
> 
> keep crying
> 
> your anguish sustains me.
> 
> There was no unfair win...Not the Yankees fault the Ump blew the call...was there any crying on how different the strike zone was for the twins then for the Yankees with those high strikes.
> 
> No.
> 
> Human error part of the game.  Twins also had loaded bases and no outs and didn't score...anyone who complains about it is an idiot.
> 
> Long story short
> 
> Yankees proceed,...your precious Sox get sodomized by the Halos.  Barely even put upa  fight.
> 
> Kind of a shame I wanted the series to go 5...at least 4...nice job Paps



Why cry? Despite the injuries, Red Sox made the playoffs. They clearly got beat by a better team. They didn't deserve to win after blowing it in the 9th. Why am I not upset? There's always a little thing called next year Andrew. Besides, Patriots are doing good and the Celtics are going to be awesome this year. Hopefully Bruins will get to their winning ways. 

If anyone here is crying, it's you through your anger. I'm not sure exactly what your problem is. Did a Red Sox fan stomp your pet to death and eat it or something? That sort of anger that you have should be checked out. I feel concerned for you. 

I do hope you have a good support system in place for when the Yankees lose. Would hate to see you go into a deep depression or mental breakdown over baseball.


----------



## Andrew2382

haha...say what ya want dude...We can all go back a few pages and see how upset you got telling people to fuck off and what not.

Me?  Crying? Far from it...more like laughing at you.  Matter of fact, I couldn't be happier...Yanks are moving forward.  I just like to pick on you cause it's fun to pick on the morons who talk trash in the 3rd inning and then everything they say turns out to eb wrong cause they are blithering idiots.

lol pats looked real good today by the way 

Actually Pats look pretty shitty this year...already got stomped by my Jets and barely beat the Ravens and the Falcons and lost to Denver...Yeah they look great.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> *haha...say what ya want dude...We can all go back a few pages and see how upset you got telling people to fuck off and what not.*
> 
> Me?  Crying? Far from it...more like laughing at you.  Matter of fact, I couldn't be happier...Yanks are moving forward.  I just like to pick on you cause it's fun to pick on the morons who talk trash in the 3rd inning and then everything they say turns out to eb wrong cause they are blithering idiots.
> 
> lol pats looked real good today by the way
> 
> Actually Pats look pretty shitty this year...already got stomped by my Jets and barely beat the Ravens and the Falcons and lost to Denver...Yeah they look great.



Misrepresenting my views is something I will not take laying down there hack. 

If you think the Pats barely beat the Falcons than you are a bigger homer than I thought. Denver is one of the best teams this year, no shame in losing to them in overtime. Oh, and what happened to your comments earlier? Barely winning is still winning.


----------



## Oddball

Andrew2382 said:


> please don't play the what if game.
> 
> If Mauer gets the double then the pitch selection changes and you don't know what the fuck would have happened.
> 
> Bottom line
> 
> Yankees sweep and head on to the ALCS


What if nothing.

Nobody who isn't a homer can credibly say that game was fairly officiated.....The stolen double from Mauer is only the most glaring example.....The pitch selection wouldn't have mattered because the home plate ump had the biggest mystery strike zone I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Andrew2382

no one is arguing that the call was a bad call....the ball was clearly fair....human error always been part of the game.  However, you can't play the fucking what if game...quite frankly...you haven't got a fucking clue on how the game would have turned out


----------



## elvis

Dude said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please don't play the what if game.
> 
> If Mauer gets the double then the pitch selection changes and you don't know what the fuck would have happened.
> 
> Bottom line
> 
> Yankees sweep and head on to the ALCS
> 
> 
> 
> What if nothing.
> 
> Nobody who isn't a homer can credibly say that game was fairly officiated.....The stolen double from Mauer is only the most glaring example.....The pitch selection wouldn't have mattered because the home plate ump had the biggest mystery strike zone I've ever witnessed.
Click to expand...

can't be as large as Maddux's and Glavine's


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *haha...say what ya want dude...We can all go back a few pages and see how upset you got telling people to fuck off and what not.*
> 
> Me?  Crying? Far from it...more like laughing at you.  Matter of fact, I couldn't be happier...Yanks are moving forward.  I just like to pick on you cause it's fun to pick on the morons who talk trash in the 3rd inning and then everything they say turns out to eb wrong cause they are blithering idiots.
> 
> lol pats looked real good today by the way
> 
> Actually Pats look pretty shitty this year...already got stomped by my Jets and barely beat the Ravens and the Falcons and lost to Denver...Yeah they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting my views is something I will not take laying down there hack.
> 
> If you think the Pats barely beat the Falcons than you are a bigger homer than I thought. Denver is one of the best teams this year, no shame in losing to them in overtime. Oh, and what happened to your comments earlier? Barely winning is still winning.
Click to expand...



lol...misrepresenting your views?

What was misrepresented?  You said an absurdly stupid comment and got abused for it and then you tried to backtrack.

There was no Misrepresentation.

You were also talking stupidity when the Twins were winning in the 3rd inning 

Also your lil comment of "we'll be fine" when the sox put up no fight what so ever.

Also my bad...I didn't mean the Falcon game

I meant you barely got by the Ravens and you barely got by the Buffalo Bills  Week 1..

To say the Pats have looked good this year is stupid...it's prob the worse they have looked in the past few years...they have clear weaknesses


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *haha...say what ya want dude...We can all go back a few pages and see how upset you got telling people to fuck off and what not.*
> 
> Me?  Crying? Far from it...more like laughing at you.  Matter of fact, I couldn't be happier...Yanks are moving forward.  I just like to pick on you cause it's fun to pick on the morons who talk trash in the 3rd inning and then everything they say turns out to eb wrong cause they are blithering idiots.
> 
> lol pats looked real good today by the way
> 
> Actually Pats look pretty shitty this year...already got stomped by my Jets and barely beat the Ravens and the Falcons and lost to Denver...Yeah they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting my views is something I will not take laying down there hack.
> 
> If you think the Pats barely beat the Falcons than you are a bigger homer than I thought. Denver is one of the best teams this year, no shame in losing to them in overtime. Oh, and what happened to your comments earlier? Barely winning is still winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol...misrepresenting your views?
> 
> What was misrepresented?  You said an absurdly stupid comment and got abused for it and then you tried to backtrack.
> 
> There was no Misrepresentation.
> 
> You were also talking stupidity when the Twins were winning in the 3rd inning
> 
> Also your lil comment of "we'll be fine" when the sox put up no fight what so ever.
> 
> Also my bad...I didn't mean the Falcon game
> 
> I meant you barely got by the Ravens and you barely got by the Buffalo Bills  Week 1..
> 
> To say the Pats have looked good this year is stupid...it's prob the worse they have looked in the past few years...they have clear weaknesses
Click to expand...


pats lost a lot  of their d-line.  Seymour, Vrabel, Brusschi, and I'm forgetting others.


----------



## Andrew2382

no question....I'm not saying they don't have their reasons for not being as good as years prior...my point is they aren't as dominant at the moment which I think is more then fair of a statement


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> no question....I'm not saying they don't have their reasons for not being as good as years prior...my point is they aren't as dominant at the moment which I think is more then fair of a statement



seems to be so far.  I haven't seen Brady since week 1.  how does he look?


----------



## elvis

Rodney harrison


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> What if nothing.
> 
> Nobody who isn't a homer can credibly say that game was fairly officiated.....The stolen double from Mauer is only the most glaring example.....The pitch selection wouldn't have mattered because the home plate ump had the biggest mystery strike zone I've ever witnessed.


Goes both ways.

Petit had a clear strike three on Cabrerra on a 2-2 curve ball, it was called a ball, he walked and Mauer got a hit. He shouldn't have even batted that inning.

BTW, Mauer still had a hit after the blown ground rule double call (one of the WORST calls i ever saw in a baseball game) and the twins could not score off a rookie reliver with the bases loaded and nobody out.

Series was a mismatch, even with perfect umping the result would have been the same.

Not for you Dude, but for anyone who claims it's tained just shows childishness again.


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> However, if they were going to get swept I am glad it was because Papelbon blew the save...*couldn't have happened to a bigger cock sucker*


 
You're right...it _couldn't_ have happened to a bigger cock sucker.

But that is only because _you_ don't pitch in the MLB.


----------



## Xenophon

Since nobody actually posted it, NY sweeps the Twins 4-1 behind Andy pettit and stellar bullpen work and rotten twins baserunning.

Could someone explain why Nick Punto was running with his head down and nobody out in the 8th off second? Stupid bastard cost the Twins their last real chance in the game.

Arod again proves to be major clutch finally breaking through off Carl Pavano who NEVER pictched like that in NY. Arod HR tied it and one out later Posada put NY ahead for good.

Turns out that was all NY needed to finish off the Twins.

Angels next.


----------



## Andrew2382

xotoxi said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, if they were going to get swept I am glad it was because Papelbon blew the save...*couldn't have happened to a bigger cock sucker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...it _couldn't_ have happened to a bigger cock sucker.
> 
> But that is only because _you_ don't pitch in the MLB.
Click to expand...


that was clever...

Sorry Papelbon is a dick...People who even think about putting him in the same discussion (ie red sox fans) at this point are just fucking laughable.

Loved it when he said he should have closed the all star game last year at Yankee stadium over Mariano Rivera.

Loved it when he dissed Wagner when he went to the Sox

The guy is a tool


----------



## Fatality

lol, fuck boston


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> Could someone explain why Nick Punto was running with his head down and nobody out in the 8th off second? Stupid bastard cost the Twins their last real chance in the game.


Because he has been pressing too hard to keep his job....Despite his better-than-average defensive skills and stellar work ethic, he wasn't batting his weight for about 2/3 of the season.


----------

